# Firestorm slide on Thunder?



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried to put the Firestorm .380 ACP slide, on a Thunder .380 ACP grip frame? The reason is that Eagle sells, when in stock, a new Firestorm slide for 50 bucks, and the Thunder slides are around 90 bucks. My Thunder keeps losing the damn rear sight blade on mine, and yes, the spring is still in there. The blade keeps coming out and getting lost. 

I am interested in the Firestorm slide because the sights are just normal, non-adjustable sights, and to order a new Thunder 380 rear, I don't want to worry about the stupid blade coming out.

If anyone has done this, and it worked, please let me know. Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you checked Brownells for a whole different rear sight?
Or a different set of sights?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Check the bersa forum. I'm sure someone there has tried it. not for sure but I think they are interchangeable. I think the difference between the two models is that the firestorm does not have the square trigger guard but check the bersa forum to be sure.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> Check the bersa forum. I'm sure someone there has tried it. not for sure but I think they are interchangeable. I think the difference between the two models is that the firestorm does not have the square trigger guard but check the bersa forum to be sure.


I am on a Bersa forum, but have got conflicting answers.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have you checked Brownells for a whole different rear sight?
> Or a different set of sights?


Oh, I can get another rear to match the one that keeps messing up, but I think the adjustable rear sights on the Thunder is kinda pointless, thus was after just a non-adjustable version.


----------

